
Wonderful Wikis… they are Free and they are Hosted! - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/05/05/wonderful-wikis-they-are-free-and-they-are-hosted/
======
bbgm
I use Wikispaces. They were early openid supporters and have good support for
scientific content and default Creative Commons licensing, all things that are
important to me. I use the regular editor since I am pretty sure the wysiwyg
is not too bad.

------
smashbos
i use pbwiki. i have not found something else that has easy interface and
wysiwyg editing.

